# My little Herd



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Hope(black and white paint), Cashmere (red and white paint), Valentine (red) These are my Jr. does.









Freeney









Nubian and Caliber









Jasmine









Sky









Faith









Joy


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Gorgeous! I'm in  with Freeney! :laugh:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Kylee, I am hoping to get some dappled kids out of him. I am going to breed the Jr. does starting in June.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice thighs on the one next to Jasmine!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Love the pics. Don't know how to assess boers, but I love the pics. The nubian is very obvious in that bunch. Does she have a name? I'm real partial to nubians.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Nancy the nice thighs go to Faith and the little stinker didn't get bred this year but I guess everyone needs a break.
Jan the nubians name is Nubian. We got him as a buddy for Caliber since we don't have any other babies right now. He is either going to be one of our 4-H wethers or he will be sold to someone else for 4-H.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You're very welcome!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Golly, Faith didnt get bred?? Her rear end sure looks like she's at least been in heat. She really does have nice twist.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Jasmine looks Huge!! I love her deep body though.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sherry thanks I was going to sell her after she aborted last year but I am glad I hung on to her. i really hope she has some nice kids. I am praying for 2 boys and 1 girl but I will be happy with 1 boy and 1 girl. I just need 2 boys now that I got Nubian.
When I did a pooch test everyone said bred and she didn't come in heat until I brought Freeney home so I put her in with him. Mind you she should have been 3 months at that time. I left her with him for 24 hours and pulled her out when she was running away from him. 22 days later she had some white discharge so I am calling her open and I don't want May babies so she will stay open this year. Unless she has a surprise in store for me.
This was from October and this is Faith. What do you think Nancy open or bred?


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

We always give everyone a 2nd try at being a mommy around here. She just might have 3 tucked in there it's hard to tell. Well at least for me it is. I'm coming to the conclusions goats just love to mess with us.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute goats! Love Frenzy!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Cashmere??? I am so glad you bought her Roger, I am no pro but my oh my she looks like she's really maturing nicely for you. 
The girls all look great, loving the baby bellies! Won't be too much longer!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice goats..... :thumb: :hi5: :wink:


----------

